# Horrible GERD, Suddenly, need advice!!



## lionala17 (Aug 29, 2003)

I have had IBS-D for years but the only heartburn I even had in my life was with my pregnancies. Recently, I have started having it almost every night, wakes me up several times.... Besides diet, any suggestions on medications that really work well, I have taken Zantac 75 with a little success but not great. This is awful!! My Mom had to had esophageal dilitation and had awful GERD and I don't want to head in that direction!!! Thanks..... Beth


----------

